# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  امرأة هزت العرش بالرقص علي أنغام السياسة !!!

## ليلة عشق

*كله يهون في غرام السلطة 
امرأة هزت العرش بالرقص علي أنغام السياسة

عرف التاريخ في مراحله المختلفة علاقة المرأة بالسلطة، فاستطاعت بجمالها ترويض الزعماء واستئناس أكثر الرجال سطوة وقوة.. 
كثير من الملوك والأمراء والسلاطين ركعوا باسم الحب تحت أقدام امرأة فاتنة، وتركوا عروشهم لتجلس عليها وتحكم من وراء الستار....
في الشرق والغرب هزت الجميلات عرش الملوك والحكام بالرقص علي أنغام السياسة لتحقيق أحلامهن
قصة 'الحريم والسلطة' للكاتبة سلمي قاسم جودة تكشف أشهر قصص أميرات الشرق وجميلات الغرب في الصعود إلي العرش علي أكتاف الرجال....

وعلي الرغم من أن زمن "سالومي " أشهر راقصة في التاريخ والتي طلبت رأس يوحنا المعمدان ثمنا لرقصتها أمام الملك هيرود.. قد مضي إلا أن حكايتها تتكررت كثيرا في كل أنحاء العالم فهي نفس حكاية إغراء المرأة التي تستغل سحرها لتحقق طموحاتها علي حساب غيرها وهي نفس قصة "ماتا هاري" التي رقصت علي أنغام السياسة وغرائز الرجال ولكن ثمن رقصتها لم يكن رأس يوحنا المعمدان فقط ولكن رؤوس وزراء وسفراء وعروش ودول وفي النهاية كان رأسها هو الثمن الذي دفعته حتي أن قصتها كانت إلهاما لكثير من الأدباء والأفلام السينمائية العالمية...

مارجريتا زيلي 
ولدت في نيوزيلندا وتزوجت بحارا مدمنا للخمر وفشل زواجهما ورحلت إلي باريس تعاني من الفقر وكانت في هذا الوقت حمي الشرق تجتاح أوروبا وولع الغرب يتزايد وهو ما أدركته مارجريتا جيدا فقررت أن تعمل راقصة مستغلة في ذلك جمالها الساحر وأطلقت علي نفسها اسم 'ماتا هاري' ونجحت بذلك في جذب أصحاب النفوذ والسلطة في أوروبا إلي أحضانها ودخلت إلي أعماق الطبقة الحاكمة واحترفت الرقص علي طريقة سالومي حتي صارت علي مدي 10 سنوات هي المدللة لصفوة المجتمع الأوروبي ولكن سعادتها لم تدم أكثر من ذلك فحين قامت الحرب العالمية الأولي تحددت إقامتها في برلين وعملها في أكبر ملهي ليلي هناك وعادت للفقر مرة أخري ولكن استفادت من عملها في معرفة الأسرار الحربية والدبلوماسية من أهم رجال الدولة.

ولكن حظها السئ أوقعها في حب ضابط روسي عشقته بجنون وقررت الزواج منه واحتاجت من أجل ذلك إلي المال فاتصلت بالمخابرات الفرنسية لتصبح عميلة مزدوجة دون تقدير منها لخطورة الموقف أمام حبها الشديد للضابط وبعد وقت قصير تم إعدامها في أكتوبر 1917 لتدفع ثمن حبها الذي خانها ذكاؤها أمام سحره.*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الوزير العاشق

وهناك مأساة حدثت في فرنسا وتردد صداها في أنحاء العالم وهي حكاية 'كريستين دوفييه جونكور' التي وصفت نفسها بأنها 'عاهرة الجمهورية' وهو أيضا عنوان كتابها الذي روت فيه سيرة حياتها فقصتها هي نفس الحكاية الأزلية بين سحر وجاذبية الأنثى وبين السياسي الكبير. بدأت الحكاية عندما تزوجت الجميلة كريستين مرتين عانت فيهما ولكن معاناتها في الزواج الثاني كانت أكثر قسوة حيث كان الزوج نسخة طبق الأصل من شخصية 'محجوب عبد الدايم' في فيلم (القاهرة 30) للأديب الكبير نجيب محفوظ فهو شخص انتهازي بلا نخوة أو رجولة رغم ثرائه وكانت تربطها علاقة صداقة بريئة مع وزير الخارجية الفرنسي 'رولان دوماس' وهو ألمع رجال الرئيس فرنسوا ميتران ووجدت حينها تشجيعا من زوجها علي تعميق هذه العلاقة لأنه كان يطمع في منصب كبير ولم يكتفي الزوج بذلك بل جاء بصديقة 'سيرفان' الذي كان مرشحا لرئاسة أكبر شركة بترول فرنسية ليزيد من هذا التشجيع ...

فتدخل 'سيرفان' في مظهر كريستين وفتح لها حسابا في البنك وأعاد لها أطفالها من زواجها الأول ليستغل صداقتها مع الوزير ويجعل منها عشيقته وكلما كانت تحاول الابتعاد عن الشر الكامن في 'سيرفان' حتى لا تخدع الوزير النزيه الذي لا يستحق منها كل هذا الشر كان سيرفان يهددها بطردها من وظيفتها وإعادة أبنائها لزوجها الأول. 

ومع مرور الوقت أصبح وجودها بجوار الوزير أمرا حتميا حتى أصبحت تحضر اجتماعات وزراء الخارجية وتسافر معه إلي كل مهمة دبلوماسية حتى أحبته بالفعل رغم فارق السن الكبير بينهما ، وأصبحت تشعر بالعذاب بعيدا عنه لما لمسته من ثراء فكري وثقافي وعاطفي مع هذا الوزير العاشق.. 

وعندما قررت الهرب من سيطرة الوزير أسرع 'سيرفان' بإعداد تهم جاهزة لها بالحصول علي عمولات في صفقات للأسلحة وهو ما أثار كراهية الفرنسيين للوزير ولها حتى تم القبض عليها وفي السجن كتبت مذكراتها تحت عنوان 'عاهرة الجمهورية' وباعت صورها مع الوزير للمجلات الفرنسية حتى تتمكن من دفع كفالة خروجها من السجن*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*حياة حزينة لأجمل الأميرات

ومن جاسوسات الغرب إلي أميرات الشرق هناك قصص شهيرة أهمها حياة الأميرة "فوزية" أجمل شقيقات الملك فاروق فهي الأميرة المدللة التي قال عنها السير 'مايلز لامبسون' السفير البريطاني في مصر: 'لقد رأيت بها أجمل نساء الأرض' ورغم ذلك كانت طبيعتها تميل إلي الحزن وكان زواجها قد تم بشكل أسطوري من شاه إيران الذي كان مولعا بها إلا أن شقيقها الملك فاروق تعمد القضاء علي هذا الزواج لأسباب تخدم أهدافه ...

فعندما ذهبت الملكة نازلي الأم والدة فوزية لرؤية ابنتها وحفيدتها 'شاهيناز' ذهلت الأم من الحياة البدائية في قصور إيران في ذلك الوقت وعادت الإمبراطورة فوزية إلي مصر بعد موافقة زوجها دون أن يدري أنها المرة الأخيرة التي سيراها فيها معه ...

وعندما عادت الإمبراطورة بدأ فاروق في إحكام خطته للسيطرة علي مصيرها ومن بين الأسباب الرئيسية التي جعلت الملك يدبر مؤامرة لإنهاء الزواج السعيد هو أنه في هذا الوقت كان زواجه من فريدة في أيامه الأخيرة ولم يكن يريد أن يكون هو الملك المسلم الوحيد الذي يقدم علي الطلاق فلم يجد سوي شاه إيران لتوريطه في نفس المصير وحتى تكون فوزية بجواره بعد طلاقه وتقوم بالمهام الملكية التي تقوم بها فريدة ..

وهكذا قضت أنانية الملك فاروق علي سعادة أخته الجميلة حتى أن الشاه وفوزية لم يعرفا الأسباب الحقيقية لطلاقها رغم حالة الحب التي جمعت بينهما وكان فاروق قد أحكم الخطة للتفريق بين الزوجين حيث ادعي أن حياة فوزية في خطر فمن الممكن قتلها في إيران لأنها تحب شابا غير زوجها ومهددة بالفضيحة فقام باختطاف أخته فور وصولها إلي مصر وحبسها في قصر انطونيادس لينفذ خطته وهناك أجبرها علي كتابة رسالة إلي زوجها تطلب فيها الطلاق الذي حدث بالفعل وتزوج بعدها شاه إيران الإمبراطورة ثريا اصفندياري وانتهت حياته مع الإمبراطورة فرح ديبا التي ألفت كتابا عن حياتها مع الشاه.....

راسبوتين والنساء

'راسبوتين'أو كما يطلق عليه 'عاهر الإمبراطورية' لخص هذا الرجل نظرته للحياة في قوله: إن النساء أهم وأخطر من الرجال فيجب البدء بهن هكذا أعمل. إن النساء يقعن تحت وطأة رجولتي التي لاتقاوم فتلك النظرة الثاقبة المغناطيسية النافذة الحادة التي تخترق غياهب النفس وتعتصرها تلك النظرة هي التي أخضعت النساء وأسرتهن واللاتي يؤثرن علي الرجال.
حياة راسبوتين المختلفة تدعو للتأمل فهو الفقير الجاهل الفاسد كيف له أن يأتي من قاع الدنيا ليصل إلي ذروة القمة في الإمبراطورية الروسية.

بسيطرته الكاملة علي 'الكسندرا' زوجة القيصر وبالتالي زوجها حتى استمر صعوده وهيمن وتحكم في إمبراطورية روسيا من الناحية الدينية والسياسية وحتى القضايا العامة حتى أصبح الآمر الناهي بها وهوي في النهاية بالعرش والإمبراطورية في أحضان الثورة البلشفية وأطاح بحكم سلالة رومانوف دون أن يدري أن نهايته ستكون قبلهم حين قتله أحد الأمراء بشكل وحشي حتى يتمكن من القضاء عليه نهائيا خاصة وأنه كان يملك قوة جسمانية غير طبيعية*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*أشهر جاسوسة

أشهر جاسوسة عرفتها فرنسا أثناء الاحتلال الألماني وهي "ليدي باستيان " وحكايتها الدامية شهدتها فرنسا عام 1943 والمعروفة بدراما 'كالوير' التي راح ضحيتها "جان مولا "مؤسس الجيش السري للمقاومة الفرنسية ضد الاحتلال الألماني ومعه عدد من رجال المقاومة وتمت المؤامرة من خلال رينيه هاردي أحد أفراد الجيش السري حيث قام بالإبلاغ عن موعد ومكان اجتماع زملائه.

أما قصة تحول 'رينيه هاردي' من ثائر شجاع وبطل للمقاومة إلي جاسوس خائن لوطنه فحدثت عندما التقي بشابة جميلة في العشرين من عمرها هي 'ليدي باستيان' حيث جذبته بأنوثتها الطاغية وهو شاب قليل الخبرة مع النساء ومنذ هذه اللحظة أصبحت صديقته ثم عشيقته حتى صار يصطحبها معه في كل مكان حتى في الاجتماعات السرية لرجال المقاومة ولدرجة البوح لها بتفاصيل وخطط الجيش السري ومن هنا سيطرت ليدي علي هاردي وجعلته عميلا للألمان بعدما أطبقت عليه خطة محكمة متفق عليها مع العدو حيث وضعه الألمان بين اختيارين إما أن يتعامل معهم أو أن يقتلوا حبيبته وعائلتها وهكذا اختار العاشق سلامة حبيبته علي سلامة وطنه

كان لابد أن تشهد في المحكمة وروت حينها مجموعة من تجاربها في الإيحاء والتنويم المغناطيسي وكيف استطاعت أن تكون وسيطا روحيا وسيطرت من خلال ذلك علي بعض الناس لتعرف أسرارهم وخلال المحاكمة طالبت العاشق الذي باع وطنه من أجلها أن يرد لها ثمن الرسائل والطرود التي أرسلتها له في السجن ثم سافرت بعدها إلي الهند لتتعلم المزيد عن اليوجا وعادت إلي باريس لتؤسس أول مركز للروحانيات ولم تكف طوال هذه السنين عن ترديد أنها تجسيد لكليوباترا المصرية حيث تؤمن بتناسخ الأرواح وأن الملكة عادت من خلالها

وهناك قصص الزواج الشهيرة في تاريخ العالم مثل زواج الأمير "رينيه "من الممثلة "جريس كيلي" والأمير تشارلز من ديانا وثريا بختياري من ملك الملوك 'شاهنشاه' وحياة كريستين كيللر التي أسقطت حكومة انجلترا بسبب علاقتها بأحد الوزراء ثم كيف روت تفاصيل هذه العلاقة في أغنية لها حققت أرباحا قياسية وعلاقة مونيكا بالرئيس الأمريكي السابق بيل كلينتون .. قائمة طويلة من الفاتنات والراقصات والساحرات والأميرات اللاتي احترفن اللعب علي نقاط ضعف الرجال والتسلق علي غرائزهم.*

*منقول عن مجلة أخبار النجوم* 

*تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## a_leader

مجهود رائع 
الف شكر اختى الكريمة

----------


## ابن طيبة

*المنافسة الباحثة الفاضلة الاخت ليلة عشق
مازلنا نستمتع بما تطرحيه دائما
نفسي اشوف ليكي موضوع واحد دون المستوي
اعتقد ده مش هيحصل
دمتي بالف خير
و دام ماتخطين لنا*

----------


## سابرينا

*شكرا على النقل مجهود رائع 
وارى ان التنافس بدأيشتد 
وده طبعا من حظنا عشان
 نشوف موضوعات اكتر*

----------


## jemmy

[COLOR="Blue"][frame="10 80"]الاخت الفاضله /
ليله عشق 

موضوع جديد ومثير من مواضيعك الجزابه  والتى اسعد بها حقا 
ففى مواضيعك اجد ضالتى التى تفتح شهيتى للحديث والحوار بها

وان تحدثنا عن النساء اللواتى هززن عروش السلطه 
فهن كثيرات 

ولقد تحدثتى عن البعض منهن واستئذنك هنا ان اضيف الى هذه القائمه

((  جوزفين ونابليون بونابرت ))

 ففى التاسع من شهر مارس سنه 1796  وفى ساعه متاخره من الليل
تمت مراسم عقد قران ارمله الجنرال (دوبو هارنيه ) الحسناء على الجنرال
والقائد العام للجيش العامل فى ايطاليا ( الكورسيكى نابليون بونابرت )
  وعلى  قدر ما كان نابليون عاشقا متيما بحب جوزفين 
لم تكن هى لديها اي ميول نحوه بل لم ثر فى اي لحظه رغبتها فى مبادلته الحب
ولولا جهود المدير (باراس) وهو احد اعضاء حكومه المدراء فى فرنسا
لما تمت هذه الزيجه من اصله .. فى الوقت الذي اشتعل فيه قلب نابليون حبا فى جوزفين
كان المدير (باراس) هو العشيق الفعلي لجوزفين .........
وكل هذا لابعاد سياسيه كبيره 

(2)


(((  لايهم ان يكون فى فراشى اخر)))
((ولكن الاهم ان تكون شيكاته معى ))

ايميلدا

هكذا كانت تقول ايميلدا زوجه الرئيس الفلبينى السابق ( ماركوس)
ففى عام 1969  وفى اطار محاولات ( فيردناند ماركوس )
لاعاده انتخابه رئيسا للفلبين طلب كتابه سيره زاتيه جديده له  واراد 
انتاج فيلما سينمائى يتناول تاريخه وهذه حيله قديمه ومستمره عند اصحاب الديكتاتوريات
 وبدا يختار من يقومون بالادوار  فقد اراد ماركوس ان تقوم بدور الحبيبه خلال الحرب العالميه الثانيه
الجميله ( جرتشين كوجانكو) زوجه صديقه الثري
ولكن ايميلدا ثارت غيرتها ورفضت ذلك
الى ان تم اختيار الممثلتين ( جويس ريس) و ( دوفى بيمز )
للقيام بالدور بصوره مبدئيه الى ان يختار ماركوس احدهما
والتقى ماركوس بهما وبعد دقائق طلب ان يخلو ب (دوفى )
واصبحت بينهم علاقه غراميه بعد ان اصبحت هى البطله للفيلم واستمرت العلاقه بينهما الى اكثر من سنتين
وكان ماركوس عندما تغادر زوجته ايميلدا الفلبين  يمضى كل وقته مع ( دوفى )
وبعد ان ينام ماركوس.. كانت دوفى تتفحص جميع الاوراق الرسميه والمستندات من على مكتب الرئيس
وبعد ذلك اصبحت  (دوفى ) من اشهر سيدات مانيلا وجاه وسلطان ومال
ويقال انه ذات مره سالت دوفى ماركوس  هل هو كما نشرت بعض الصحف بانه اغنى رجل فى اسيا كلها 

 فاجاب ماركوس بل ايميلدا اكثر ثراء منى 

_ــــ  ـــ   ـــ    ـــ   ـــ

وتوجد كثير من القصص التى تحتاج الى مجلدات لسردها 

كما توجد ايضا الاميره فاطمه طوسون الملكه التى رشحها الناس للعرش

وايضا عندما قالت الملكه نازلي الى حسنين باشا

(( اقبلنى يا حسنين كامراه وطظ فى الملك ..والعرش ))

وفى البيت الابيض 

عندما اتصلت نانسى ريجان بعشيقها 
وقالت 
(( احضر فورأ سيناترا .. رونالد ليس بالبيت ))

وبالرايسخ تاج 
او
مبنى المستشاريه ببرلين 

((وقصه رودلف هتلر وعشقه لابنه اخته  ))
ثم
ايفا

والكثير الكثير 

ولنا لقائات اخرى ايتها المؤرخه الفاضله

((  ليلــه عـشــــق ))[/frame][/COLOR]

----------


## ليلة عشق

> مجهود رائع 
> الف شكر اختى الكريمة


*الأخ الفاضل a_leader

بل الشكر لك علي مرورك الكريم ......
لك خالص التقدير والاحترام .......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم

موضوع جميل ومميز يا اختي ليلة عشق..

شكرا لك على طرحة..

بارك الله فيك.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الشاعرة الفاضلة / ليلة عشق
ارجو أن تكونى بخير . هذا موضوع شيق وسرد حقيقى لتاريخ نساء كان لهم أثر فى تشكيل التاريخ المصرى . لا تنسى راقصات مصر فكل منهم أدعت أن الثورة خرجت من بيتها . 
دمت بخير

----------


## ليلة عشق

> *المنافسة الباحثة الفاضلة الاخت ليلة عشق
> مازلنا نستمتع بما تطرحيه دائما
> نفسي اشوف ليكي موضوع واحد دون المستوي
> اعتقد ده مش هيحصل
> دمتي بالف خير
> و دام ماتخطين لنا*


*الأستاذ الفاضل معتز فطين 

مرورك دائما يحمل عطر ينثر شذاه بين الأوراق .....
وتوقيعك هنا لهو شرف ووسام علي صدري ......
لك كل الشكر أستاذي القدير علي كلماتك العطرة ......
لك خالص تقديري واحترامي ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> *شكرا على النقل مجهود رائع 
> وارى ان التنافس بدأيشتد 
> وده طبعا من حظنا عشان
>  نشوف موضوعات اكتر*


*الأخت الغالية سابرينا 

لك الشكر عزيزتي علي مرورك الكريم.....
وكلماتك الراقية .....
لك خالص تقديري واحترامي ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> [COLOR="Blue"][frame="10 80"]الاخت الفاضله /
> ليله عشق 
> 
> موضوع جديد ومثير من مواضيعك الجزابه  والتى اسعد بها حقا 
> ففى مواضيعك اجد ضالتى التى تفتح شهيتى للحديث والحوار بها
> 
> وان تحدثنا عن النساء اللواتى هززن عروش السلطه 
> فهن كثيرات 
> 
> ...


*الأستاذ الفاضل jemmy

كيف بالله عليك أشكرك علي اثراءك للمواضيع .....
دائما ماتسعدني بتفاعلك معي مما يفتح شهيتي أنا أيضا بالتواصل معك أخي الكريم .....
وأتمني ان نستكمل هذا الموضوع بالشخصيات النسائية الأخري من مداد قلمك الرشيق ......
أستاذي الفاضل أسعدك الله وبارك فيك .....
وفي انتظار اللقاء بقلمك الراقي دائما......
لك خالص تقديري واحترامي .......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> السلام عليكم
> 
> موضوع جميل ومميز يا اختي ليلة عشق..
> 
> شكرا لك على طرحة..
> 
> بارك الله فيك.


*الأخت الغالية emerald

الجميل والمميز هو مرورك الكريم عزيزتي .....
لك الشكر علي كلماتك الراقية ......
خالص تقديري واحترامي ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## قلب مصر

اعتقد أن هذا الموضوع سيظل مفتوحا دائما
فلن ينتهى وجود المرأة ولن تنتهى السياسة
ولن تنتهى أبدا الرابطة التى تربطهم معا وتجعل للمرأة دورا مهما وبارزا فى دوران محركات الأوامر الحاسمة القيادية العليا من وراء كواليس غرام السلطة
ليلة عشق
موضوعك جميل واختيارك فى النقل رائع
واعتقد أننا سندعم هذا الموضوع بالكثير من شخصيات لسيدات أثروا بالفعل فى مجريات أمور بلادهن 
لكى كل التقدير والتحية وبانتظار استكمال الموضوع

----------


## ليلة عشق

> الشاعرة الفاضلة / ليلة عشق
> ارجو أن تكونى بخير . هذا موضوع شيق وسرد حقيقى لتاريخ نساء كان لهم أثر فى تشكيل التاريخ المصرى . لا تنسى راقصات مصر فكل منهم أدعت أن الثورة خرجت من بيتها . 
> دمت بخير


*الوالد الفاضل سيد ابراهيم 

لا تتخيل مدي سعادتي بحضورك الراقي وكلماتك الرائعة ......
كل الشكر لك أستاذي القدير علي مرورك العطر ......
لك خالص تقديري واحترامي .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> اعتقد أن هذا الموضوع سيظل مفتوحا دائما
> فلن ينتهى وجود المرأة ولن تنتهى السياسة
> ولن تنتهى أبدا الرابطة التى تربطهم معا وتجعل للمرأة دورا مهما وبارزا فى دوران محركات الأوامر الحاسمة القيادية العليا من وراء كواليس غرام السلطة
> ليلة عشق
> موضوعك جميل واختيارك فى النقل رائع
> واعتقد أننا سندعم هذا الموضوع بالكثير من شخصيات لسيدات أثروا بالفعل فى مجريات أمور بلادهن 
> لكى كل التقدير والتحية وبانتظار استكمال الموضوع


*الأخت الغالية قلب مصر النابض 

بالفعل هناك الكثير والكثير لدور المرأه في السياسة .....
دعمك وتشجيعك فتح شهيتي لأستكمال الموضوع .....
وفي انتظار دعم الجميع له ......
الشكر لكِ عزيزتي علي مرورك العطر .....
لك خالص ودي وتقديري واحترامي ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*السلام عليكم 
نبدأ اليوم بقصة أمرأه رقصت بالفعل رقصة أدت الي نهاية مأساوية 
سالومي 
تروي القصة بان الملك ( هيرودس انتيناس ) أراد أن يتزوج من امرأة أخيه.... فغض ( سيدنا يحيي )من هذا الخبر.. لان هذا العمل مشين وضد التعاليم والشرائع التي كان يبشر فيها في منطقة وادي الأردن.. ثم انه حذر هيرودس من الإقدام على الزواج من امرأة أخيه الحي...
 فلم يعجب هذا الموقف الملك هيرودس فأمر بإلقاء القبض على يوحنا المعمدان وحبسه في كهف من كهوف جبل مكاور....
وذات يوم احتفل هيردوس بعيد ميلاده الذي دعا إليه قواد جيشه وضيوفه، وطلب من فتاة جميلة اسمها ( سالومي ) الرقص في هذا الحفل، فأبت بداية لكن أمها ( هيروديا) وهي زوجة أخيه شجعتها بشرط أن تطلب طلبا أو أمنية يلبيها لها الملك.....
فوافق في الحال دون أن يعرف ما هي الأمنية أو الطلب.. وهكذا رقصت سالومي رقصة بارعة أثارت إعجاب الملك  هيرودس والحضور.. ثم سألها الملك الإفصاح عن طلبها....
فقالت: أريد رأس (يوحنا المعمدان) أي النبي يحيى فتألم وحزن الملك لهذا الطلب ،  لكن سالومي أصرت.. 
وكان أن احضر سيدنا يحيى إلى مكان الحفل وقطع السياف رأسه ....وقدمه على طبق من فضة للراقصة ( سالومي) ومن ثم إلى أمها (هيروديا )الحاقدة على النبي وتعاليمه الأخلاقية الربانية التي ترفض المحرمات وإتيان الخطيئة

منقول 

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## jemmy

> *الأستاذ الفاضل jemmy
> 
> كيف بالله عليك أشكرك علي اثراءك للمواضيع .....
> دائما ماتسعدني بتفاعلك معي مما يفتح شهيتي أنا أيضا بالتواصل معك أخي الكريم .....
> وأتمني ان نستكمل هذا الموضوع بالشخصيات النسائية الأخري من مداد قلمك الرشيق ......
> أستاذي الفاضل أسعدك الله وبارك فيك .....
> وفي انتظار اللقاء بقلمك الراقي دائما......
> لك خالص تقديري واحترامي .......
> 
> ...




[frame="10 80"]الاخت الفاضله /

*    ليله عشـــــــــق*

  اشكرك كل الشكر على كلماتك الرقيقه 

 كما اشكرك على دعوتك الغاليه على استكمال الموضوع وبعض الشخصيات الاخرى سويا 

              وانه لشرف كبير لي ان يتلاقى قلمى وقلمك فى موضوع واحد 

                                والمشاركه التاليه لى ان شاء الله 

         ستكون بها احدى الشخصيات الهامه وتكون امتداد للموضوع 


                                ولكى منى كل التحيه والتقدير [/frame]

----------


## ليلة عشق

> [frame="10 80"]الاخت الفاضله /
> 
> *    ليله عشـــــــــق*
> 
>   اشكرك كل الشكر على كلماتك الرقيقه 
> 
>  كما اشكرك على دعوتك الغاليه على استكمال الموضوع وبعض الشخصيات الاخرى سويا 
> 
>               وانه لشرف كبير لي ان يتلاقى قلمى وقلمك فى موضوع واحد 
> ...


*الأستاذ الفاضل jemmy

الشرف لي عندما تخط بقلمك في أحد المواضيع وثتريه بمشاركاتك القيمة ......
لك الشكر أستاذي الفاضل علي كلماتك العطرة ......
وتفضلك بالمشاركة .. 
وفي انتظار مشاركاتك بإذن الله ......
لك خالص تقديري واحترامي ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## اليكترون

شكرا لمجهودك فى هذا الموضع 
وارجو منك دائما المزيدمن المعلوات الشيقه
وشكرا على المعلومات القيمه

----------


## ليلة عشق

> شكرا لمجهودك فى هذا الموضع 
> وارجو منك دائما المزيدمن المعلوات الشيقه
> وشكرا على المعلومات القيمه



*الأخ الفاضل اليكترون 

بل الشكر لك علي مرورك الكريم واعجابك بالموضوع ......
وان شاء الله سوف نضع مزيد من المعلومات المتوفرة لدينا في هذا الموضوع ......
لك خالص تقديري واحترامي .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*معنا اليوم أمرأه لقيت مصرعها بسبب علاقتها بأحد السياسيين المرموقين في أوائل الخمسينات من القرن الماضي

ببا عز الدين
جاءت إلي مصر بحثا عن الشهرة الفنية وكغيرها من راقصات ذلك الزمن انضمت لفرقة بديعة مصابني وأصبحت واحدة من الراقصات الصولو مثلها في ذلك مثل تحية كاريوكا وسامية جمال وحورية محمد وزوزو محمد وغيرهن.. ثم ما لبثت أن قادها طموحها الي الانفصال عن بديعة وافتتحت صالة باسمها في شارع عماد الدين.
وعندما غادرت بديعة مصابني مصر إلي بلدها لبنان هربا من الضرائب اشترت ببا صالتها الشهيرة في ميدان الأوبرا والتي أزيلت منذ سنوات قريبة. وفي هذه الصالة قدمت ببا فنها واستعانت بالعديد من المطربين والمطربات ومعها شقيقاتها شوشو وعديلة عز الدين.

مصرعها 
كان مصرعها في أوائل الخمسينات من القرن الماضي. ففي طريق عودتها من الإسكندرية انقلبت بها السيارة وماتت ،وكالعادة لم يمر الحادث مرور الكرام ويعرف كحادث طريق عادي، لكنها فنانة، والفنانون لا بد من أن يكون موتهم فيه ضجة وجلبة وإثارة تماما كما يحدث في عالمهم السينمائي والمسرحي.
قالت الشائعات يومها: إن ببا لم تكن هي المقصودة بالقتل لان الحادث لم يكن قضاء وقدرا لكنه مدبر.. أما المقصود فهو السياسي الشاب الدكتور (عزيز فهمي )احد أقطاب الطليعة الوفدية وكان عزيز من شباب الحزب الثائر علي الأوضاع السياسية التي كانت سائدة في الخمسينات، وكان خصما لكثير من رجالات القصر ويشن عليهم الحملات في مجلس النواب الذي كان عضوا به عن حي الجمالية.
وقالت الشائعات إن سيارة الراقصة ببا هي من نفس ماركة سيارة المناضل الشاب ولها نفس اللون فكان إن وقع اللبس وضاعت هي وليس لها ذنب.
والشيء الغريب إن عزيز فهمي مات بعدها بأسابيع وفي حادث سيارة لكن هذه المرة كان في طريق القاهرة ـ بني سويف وكان عزيز في طريقه إلي بني سويف لحضور احدي القضايا فقد كان محاميا نبها، ويومها نشرت جريدة المصري لسان حال الوفد العديد من المقالات تنعي عزيزا الذي كان من أنشط شباب الوفد ومعه الدكتور محمد مندور وإبراهيم طلعت والدكتور محمد بلال.

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## دعاء الكروان

السلام عليكم
أختى الفاضلة ... ليلة عشق 
موضوووووووووووعك رائع بجد..... فأنا من عشاق التاريخ بكل انواعه
ولقد شدنى جداً ماقراته .... وفتح نفسى للبحث عن موضوعات مشابه
أشكرك 
وارجوووووووووو الاستمرار فى مثل هذه الموضوعات
@كل سنة وأنتِ طيبة@

----------


## محمود زايد

الاخت الفاضله ليله عشق 
كل عام وانتى بخير 
حقيقى الموضوع ممتاز وجديد 
تسلم ايدك

----------


## ليلة عشق

> السلام عليكم
> أختى الفاضلة ... ليلة عشق 
> موضوووووووووووعك رائع بجد..... فأنا من عشاق التاريخ بكل انواعه
> ولقد شدنى جداً ماقراته .... وفتح نفسى للبحث عن موضوعات مشابه
> أشكرك 
> وارجوووووووووو الاستمرار فى مثل هذه الموضوعات
> @كل سنة وأنتِ طيبة@


*الأخت الغالية دعاء الكروان

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .......
الرائع هو مرورك الجميل واعجابك بالموضوع ......
وباذن الله سوف أقوم بتكملته بشخصيات أخري جديدة في القريب العاجل ......
كل عام وأنتِ بخير عيد سعيد عليكِ وعلي أمة الإسلام ......
لك خالص تقديري واحترامي ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> الاخت الفاضله ليله عشق 
> كل عام وانتى بخير 
> حقيقى الموضوع ممتاز وجديد 
> تسلم ايدك


*الأستاذ الفاضل محمود زايد 

سلمت علي مرورك الجميل وكلماتك الراقية ......
كل عام وحضرتك بخير عيد سعيد عليك وعلي أمة الاسلام ......
لك خالص الشكر والتقدير والاحترام ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*إليزا لينش

لا أحد ينسى إليزا لينش التي كانت وهى في السادسة عشرة من عمرها عشيقة لابن رئيس الباراجواى ، التقته عام 1854 ميلادية في باريس، حيث كانت تبحث عن ثروة ، فهي كانت متزوجة من ضابط فرنسي وهى في الخامسة عشرة من عمرها. وهى في الثامنة عشرة قررت أن تصبح امرأة هوى، بحثا عن النعيم والرفاهية، ومن خلال بعض المعارف دخلت المجموعة المختارة حول الأميرة ( ماتيلدا ) وبعدها بدأت تظهر في كل مناسبة عظيمة. كانت تبحث عن علاقة طويلة. ولم يكن هناك فرنسي يرغب في ذلك. وقد طلبت من خدمها أن يتركوا بطاقتها في أفضل الفنادق والسفارات الأجنبية. وقد طبعت على بطاقتها ( مدام لينش معلمة لغات) . 

وذات يوم رأت شخصا، وسألت من هذا ؟ فأخبرت أنه ( فرانشيسكو لوبيز) الابن الأكبر الغنى جدا للديكتاتور رئيس الباراجواى فشد ذلك اهتمامها. وفى الصباح التالى كانا حبيبين، وطلبت من لوبيز المفتون بها أن تعود معه إلى أمريكا الجنوبية، وكان يحلم أن يصير إمبراطورا، وأبحرا عائدين إلى الوطن في صباح 11 من نوفمبر 1854 ميلادية. وكانت معروفة قبل أن تصل بأنها ( الغانية الأيرلندية) وقد حاولت النساء جاهدات إقناع الرئيس بمنع دخولها. ولكن لوبيز أقنع العائلة بقبولها. وهو المعروف عنه اهتمامه بجانب النساء تقوية نفسه والحرب، فكان فاجرا ظالما يعتبر كل عذراء صيدا مسموحا به، وقد أرسلت العديد من عائلات الباراجواى النبيلة بناتها إلى الخارج خيفة أن يغتصبهن لوبيز، وهددت إحدى الفتيات بالانتحار إذا لمسها، وقدم للأخرى كانت على وشك الزواج جثمان عريسها كهدية عرس بعد رفضها الاستسلام. 
كانت إليزا تعرف كل ذلك، كانت تعرف عن زياراته للمولفير، وقررت أن تقبل رغباته ولكنها أخبرته أنه إذا كان سيتخذ محظيات فتسختارهن بنفسها. وولدت له صبيا وبنى لها قصرا، وقد أنجبت فيما بعد ستة أطفال قبل أن تبلغ الثانية والثلاثين. ولما مات رئيس الباراجواى صارت هى ( سيدة باراجواى الأولى ) وأوضح زوجها للجميع أن عشيقته ستعامل باحترام كأية زوجة. ولكن الحرب دمرت باراجواى وسقطت هومانيا بأيدى البرازيليين فى 15 من يوليو 1868 ميلادية وبعدها أصبحت معظم مدن الباراجواى بأيدي الحلفاء. وجمع لوبيز شتات جيشه، مع عائلته وعشيقته وفر، وبمحاولة أخيرة لقصف العدو من الوصول إلى أسونثيون رمى بكل ما عنده إلى المعركة. 
ومات فيها 5 آلاف جندى من الباراجواى، من جميع الأعمار، حيث فقد لوبيز أو قتل جيلا بأكمله. وأتت النهاية فى الأول من مارس 1870 ميلادية عندما لحق به البرازيليون مع عصبته فى ( عاصمته) الأخيرة كيرو كورا على ضفاف نهر ريو أكويدابان وعندما سمع أن الفرسان البرازيليين الذين يقودهم الجنرال كامارا، قد تمكنوا من الاختراق، أمر جنوده بتشكيل حائط بشرى بينما حاول الهرب على حصان، ولكن الحصان كبا فى الوحل وأصيب لوبيز بطلق نارى بينما كان يحاول النهوض، وكانت كلماته الأخيرة ( أموت مع بلادى). 
استسلمت أمه وأختاه اللواتي حكم عليهن بالموت قبل ساعات عندما استحوذت عليه البارانويا، واندفعت إليزا مع أصغر أبنائها، ولكن كامارا لحق بها وقادها إلى المكان الذي سقط به لوبيز وعندها دفنته. وحمل زورق حربى برازيلى النساء إلى اسونثيون وعادت نساء لوبيز إلى منازلهن ولكن تم الاحتفاظ بإليزا على سطح الزورق لحمايتها.
 فقد حذر كامارا أنه إذا استطاعت نساء اسونثيون من الوصول إليها فيسقتلنها وبعد أن رفض تسليمها إلى الحكومة المؤقتة وضعها على سفينة متجهة نحو أوروبا فقد سببت ما يكفى من المتاعب. كانت إليزا لينش فى الخامسة والثلاثين عندما عادت إلى لندن، والتقديرات المتحفظة للمبالغ التى تمكنت من تهريبها من الباراجواى كانت ثلث مليون جنيه استرلينى، بجانب استثمارات أخرى تمكنت من القيام بها، وقد عاشت فى لندن بقية حياتها، مقدمة نفسها كضحية للظلم وماتت في 27 من يوليو عام 1886م.


تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## الفتى الطائر

شكرا على هذا الطرح الرائع

----------


## حنـــــان

موضوع جميل وجديد جدا...
تسلم ايدك يا ليلة عشق  :f2:

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأخ الفاضل الفتي الطائر

بل الشكر لك علي مرورك الكريم واعجابك بالموضوع .....
لك خالص التقدير والاحترام .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> موضوع جميل وجديد جدا...
> تسلم ايدك يا ليلة عشق


*الأخت الغالية حنان 

الجميل جدا عزيزتي هو مرورك الكريم .....
أسعدك الله وبارك فيكِ ......
لكِ خالص الشكر والتقدير .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*استر القديسة 
تحايلت علي إمبراطور القدس وتزوجته حتى يعيد اليهود إلي فلسطين

اليهود طوال تاريخهم يبحثون عن صدر القوي التي تساعدهم علي تحقيق أطماعهم.
وإذا كانت دولة الفرس هي الدولة الكبرى في العالم القديم، فلتكن سندهم، وذراعهم التي يعتمدون عليها، ويدهما التي تبطش بها كما هم الآن مع الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، ومن قبلها انجلترا!
تولي ( اخشويرش ) إمبراطورا علي الفرس، وأراد أن يعيش حياته في لهو وترف ومجون، وكانت إمبراطورية الفرس من أقوي إمبراطوريات العصر وهي تمد نفوذها علي أشرر والهند ومصر وفلسطين وأرمينيا. وقرب إليه أحد اليهود وهو ( مردخاي ). 
كان لمردخاي ابنة أخ باهرة الجمال تدعي ( استر) ذات السبعة عشر ربيعا.. قرر مردخاي أن يستغل جمال ابنة أخيه لخدمة بني إسرائيل.
قال لها: ما خلق هذا الجمال عبثا.. لابد يا استر أن يبذل لمصلحة بني إسرائيل.. لابد أن تستولي علي هذا القصر.. أنا بدهائي وأنت بجمالك.. فما جئت إلي هنا إلا لأتسلط علي القصر وما فيه، وأحرك رجاله ليعملوا علي ما فيه مصلحتنا نحن اليهود وكان الشاهنشاه أو الإمبراطور أو الملك أخشويرش قد طلق زوجته (وشتي) لأنها رفضت الحضور إلي حفل أقامه ودارت فيه كئوس الخمر، وكانت فرصة لمردخاي أن يقرب ابنة أخيه إلي الملك الذي بهره جمالها، وهام بها حبا حتى نادي بها ملكة علي البلاد
 وقد حدث أن حاول البعض عمل مؤامرة الغرض منها اغتيال الملك اللاهي، وسمع مردخاي بهذه المؤامرة، أخبر بذلك استر التي أخبرت الملك بدورها عن هذه المؤامرة فقبض علي المتآمرين وحكم عليهم بالقتل

وبذلك اقتربت استر من قلب الملك أكثر وأكثر.. وطلب من وزيره هامان أن يمنح مردخاي جائزة بناء علي نصيحة هامان الذي قال للملك - أري يا مولاي أن تمنحه جائزة وألا تدنيه منك وأن تدعه حيث هو لأنه يهودي واليهودي لا يخلص إلا لنفسه.
ولكن استر طلبت من اخشويرش أن يدون ما فعله مردخاي في التوراة في سفر أخيار الأيام. لأن التوراة أصبحت سجلا لأخيار اليهود.
لم يكن الملك يعرف أن استر يهودية.. ولا كان وزيره هامان يعرف ذلك. ولكن الوزير شعر بان اليهود في مختلف أنحاء المملكة يعبثون في الأرض الفساد، وقد انتشرت في بعضهم الرشوة، وتحكموا في الأسواق ويتلاعبون بالأسعار، واقترح علي الملك التخلص منهم، وطلب منه أيضا أن يصدر أمرا بقتل كل يهودي في مختلف الولايات الفارسية.. ووافق الملك

علم مردخاي بالأمر فهاله ان يتقلص نفوذ اليهود، وذكر ذلك لابنة أخيه استر، التي أخذت تقنع الملك أو الإمبراطور بأن يعفو عن اليهود.. ولما سألها الملك عن السبب في ذلك قالت له إني يهودية يا مولاي.. فإذا نفذت أمر القتل فيهم قطعت رأسي معهم، بحق حبي يا مولاي استوهبك حياتي وحياة شعبي ودخل هامان علي استر وقال لها.. ليتني اعرف ذلك الذي وشي بالبهتان بيني وبين مولاي؟ قالت له بقسوة أنا ياهامان. أنا استر اليهودية التي وسوست للملك أن يبيدها ويبيد شعبها ما كنت أعرف يا مولاتي أنك يهودية. آه.. لو كنت تعرف لفرشت طريق اليهود بالورود. لا.. ما كنت أفعل إلا ما فيه مصلحة مولاي ومصلحة بلادي.. كنت أشير عليه أن يبيدهم لأن في إبادتهم حياته وحياة شعبه.
وصاحت استر. ابتعد يا أبغض من وقعت عليه عيناي.. ابتعد.. اخرج.
ودخل الملك واستر تصيح في وزيره فنهره الملك متهما إياه بالكفر بالنعمة، وانه دخل علي أهله في غفلة منه.. وأمر بقتل هامان

وقتل هامان فخلا الجو لاستر، وأصبح اخشويرش أطوع لها من بنانها تحركه كيف تشاء، فكانت تنفذ أهدافها بين رشف الكئوس ورشف الثغور، فمكنت لمردخان في القصر وأقنعت الملك أن يبعث إلي الولاه أن الملك العادل اخشويرش قد عفا عن اليهود وأكرمهم وخصهم برعايته

تحركت في (استر) روح الشر فراحت تحرض اليهود علي التنكيل بأهل البلاد لتنزل الرعب بقلوبهم فتمكن لأصلها في الأرض، فقام في مملكة اخشويرش عهد الإرهاب في ظل استر ومردخاي، وفي غفلة من الملك اللاهي عن شعبه بالجسد التراب الذي يحوي بين جنبيه روحا تهفو إلي سفك الدماء

وراح مردخاي يقدم إلي الملك أسرابا من العذارى ليشغله باللذة عن المظالم.. الواقعة في ملكة. فصارت المملكة الفارسية الهائلة الممتدة من الهند وفارس إلي كوش مرتعا خصبا لليهود، فرضوا عن استر وقدسوها، ودونوا قصتها في التوراة وصارت
 استر القديسة*

*تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## Gada_1

واااااااااااااااو

  ايه ده كله  

بصراحه انا قمت النهارده بدري  وقولت ادخل  اتفرج شويه فى قاعه التاريخ 

  ولقيت الموضوع ده 

بصراحه عجبنى كتير 

ميرسى يا ليله عشق على المعلومات الكتير حلوه قوي وانا استفدت فعلا منها

   وعلى فكره اكتشفت عندك هنا ناس بتحب التاريخ قوي

         ميرسى ليله عشق  على كل اللى بتقدميه

----------


## ليلة عشق

> واااااااااااااااو
> 
>   ايه ده كله  
> 
> بصراحه انا قمت النهارده بدري  وقولت ادخل  اتفرج شويه فى قاعه التاريخ 
> 
>   ولقيت الموضوع ده 
> 
> بصراحه عجبنى كتير 
> ...


*الغالية Gada

ميرسي ليكي أنتِ عزيزتي علي تواجدك الرائع دائما الذي يسعدني .....
أحمد الله ان الموضوع نال استحسانك .....
وباذن الله سوف يكتمل قريبا ......
لكِ خالص ودي وتقديري واحترامي ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## hino27

شكرااااااا على الموضوع

----------


## ليلة عشق

> شكرااااااا على الموضوع


*الأخ الفاضل hino27

الشكر لك علي مرورك الكريم .....
لك خالص التقدير والاحترام ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------

